# Ages of Secrets



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: Ok guys this is part of a much larger story yet to come. Bear with it for a bit as i travel thruogh history to set up the epic story:victory: Still, let me know what you think)



Captain Mirakia Toshinu stood on the deck of the USS _Solar Adventurer_, one of the new Ohnyl Cylinders space stations that was going to breach the final frontier. As he surveyed his massive responsibility, he saw just how majestic it was, its arms stretching behind it, grasping the gravity planes that kept the massive ship rotating on its axis. The ship used sub-light engines to move, meaning that the trip had taken close to two years now, but was close to completion. Planet 548 was less than a month away, and stood before him on the tactical display. The year was 3456 A.D, and now they would finally create a new colony in the name of America Empire, and would start humanities dominance of the galaxy. 

‘Helmsmen, send out the message that the planet is nearby, and that all those who have not been “defrosted” are to be released at once.’

‘Aye sir,’ the helmsmen replied and went to send the message. Mirakia closed his eyes, letting images of what life would be like with his family on this new planet drifted one by one into his mind.

Sirens started to sound, emergency lights flashing along the entire command room, screaming at a pitch so high no one could ignore it. ‘Helmsmen, what’s wrong, why the alarm,’ Mirakia yelled over the din, trying to make sense of what was going on.

‘Damn sir, we’ve detected a wormhole in our path, we cannot avoid it! What should we do sir?,’ the Helmsmen screamed the last part. ‘Push all the engines as hard as you can south of the wormhole’s polar area. Mirakia felt the massive vibrations as the ship was moved out of its predetermined orbit and headed towards the polar south. Mirakia prayed to his God that they would make it in time, but suddenly a strong, more violent vibration shook the command center, throwing Mirakia off his chair and to the floor. 

‘What the %^&$ was that Helmsmen,’ Mirakia screamed, still trying to get his senses back. When he didn’t answer, Mirakia looked over and saw the heap that remained of the Helmsmen crushed beneath a metal beam. He ran over towards the station, throwing off the dead body and looking at the status screen. The ships thrusters had given out from under the strain, and now they were being pulled into the worm hole. The gravity slowly pulled Mirakia to the floor as he tried to return to his command chair. The station began to spin, and spin, and spin while crumbling in on itself. The walls popped and air hissed around as Mirakia’s world went black, and then faded out altogether…………………………………….

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

5 days later......

He could hear the flow of water drifting past him and out of some opening in which fresh air flowed inwards and over him. Slowly, Mirakia was able to open his eyes and fell see the world around him. He lay just inside the command station, a man standing over him.

‘Close one there sir, good to see you still alive.’

Mirakia looked over towards the man, who happened to be a cryogenic engineer judging by the patch on his shoulder. ‘Names Tom,’ he answered,’ and I was able to stop the bleeding. Don’t know how the thing healed so fast.
As he sat up, Mirakia looked over and froe. His shoulder was nothing but stitches, and blood still seeped down it and onto the floor. With help from the engineer, he was able to stand up and moved outside through the large hole in the wall.

The scene before him was both beautiful and terrible. An ocean spread before him, twin suns in the sky setting off in the distance, while tall mountains rose in the distance. However, all around him towered the remains of the space craft he once commanded. The Enviro area had been smashed, the artificial rivers and forests had fallen out, and hundreds of bodies lay all over the area. Nuclear fuel dripped from damaged engines as far as the eye could see. The massive starship, easily 50 miles long, had destroyed the landscape around it.

Mirakia turned to the engineer, ‘Did any of the cryogenic chambers survive,’ he asked, praying to God that this had not all been in vain.

‘Luckily enough they did, most being in the upper part of the Enviro area, so they were not damaged. My crew is working even now.’

Surprised at having taken the initiative, Mirakia turned and looked at the engineer and asked,’ who are you?’

‘My name is Riefenkurg Klingon, I was recruited from my hometown in Massachutes for this mission.

Turning back to the scene before him, Mirakia said in a low, sentimental voice, ‘Well Riefen, for all you have done, and for saving my life, I will name this planet after you. Once we have finished rescuing as many people as we can, we will use whatever is left and set up the settlement. See to it’

‘Yes sir,’ engineer Riefen replied, and walked away; not realizing the history that had just gone down that day.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: Alright, you Treky fans will like this one, the real story starts in the next posting)

Captain’s log: Star Date 22.956.707(July 7, M22.956) 

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Last year, we found another habitable planet on our quest to unify the Federation planets with the latest invention, Warp travel. Since its invention almost 5 millennia ago, the United Federation of Earth has commissioned hundreds of ships like mine to search the galaxy, and bring the new invention to new neighboring human colonies and un-inhabited. In this way, we will unite humanity and strengthen the power of Earth throughout the galaxy.

However, not all was well with this planet we found. As we approached, we picked up a small orbital station. Also, multiple crude satellites orbited the planet in awkward patterns, so we hailed the station. Again, we were surprised when they responded to us using an old, crude radio method. They called themselves the Klingon, and welcomed us in the name of Gar’tron. We found that they were using pre-Federation space technology from far, far in the past of humanity. They had once been human, but had mutated differently; probably due to the planets colder climate. Their foreheads were bonier, having a distinct V to them. Nonetheless, we gave them the STC, that they might use it to build ships on their own, and support the growing Federation forces fighting against rebels and aliens that surrounds us. We stayed for close to a year, and with each passing day, my respect for these tough people grew. They have somehow survived here over the millennia on only the resources available to them, but that was not all that they harbored.

When we first arrived, they seemed to be very advanced for their history, so I had a suspicion they were from the ancient days of feudal space Earth era. However, I was shocked to find they had been part of the Ohnyl Cylinders project. They had apparently come from Earth in the early space faring days when empires ruled the planet. The Shar (Governor Warlord in their language) showed me the underground ruins of a massive spaceship. Though not all of it had been discovered, the amount that had was spanning two continents, and had an hollow interior with enough room to be a space station in its own right. Since seeing this, I wonder at the advancement of both our cultures in a galaxy that is infinitely expanding. We catalogued all we saw, and have sent it on its way back to earth. We just left Klingon a few days ago, with some samples, a native representative, and other such things that will be brought back to Earth for review. I do so hope they are excepted into the federation, for it would be a pity if we had to fight such a noble race of humans.

This is Captian Greg Gaunt, Signing Out
……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………..


----------

